# 'Cannot use ACPI under 64bit?!

## RealBluescreen

I buyed a Notebook from SAMSUNG, the Samsung SA11 Aura P7350 Degas.

The Processor is an P7350 Core 2 Duo with 2x2Ghz:

 *lspci (32bit) wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)
> 
> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
> ...

 

First, I couldn't use any Linux 64bit (amd64) distribution. Then, i tried under gentoo the "acpi=off" bootoption. This works.

Why is it, that ic cannot use the ACPI features under 64 but 32bit? I allready tried to suspend with a 32bit kubuntu, and it worked well. What can I do to fix this? It's necessary on a notebook to have ACPI, isn't it?

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Not necessary but interesting for sure.

What does it do/tell when it fails ? (error message and stuff)

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *MaximeG wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Not necessary but interesting for sure.
> 
> What does it do/tell when it fails ? (error message and stuff)
> ...

 No messages, only reboot. This is part of the problem. But powersaving is necessary for notebooks!!

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Useful, enjoyable, great, a very big plus ... but not nececessary  :Wink: 

Have you tried with a 64-bits version of another distro ? Kubuntu 64b ?

[EDIT] Oops ... My mistake, forget && forgive the last question ^^;

Honestly I don't know if it works or not for a 64bits, but doesn't see why it wouldn't. Plus, if you can disable it, it means that it's enabled, therefore it's there for a reason. It must be possible.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## drescherjm

This is not normal. ACPI has worked under 64 bit gentoo for at least 4 years.

----------

## RealBluescreen

I'm installing 64-gentoo from the cd with "acpi=off" in the meantime. I hope i can enable ACPI later on my harddisk kernel.

I hope i got some errormessages then. 

I don't want to expand this discussion, but a mobile computer should use all the energy-saving features it got to encrease its running time?! And that's what the ACPI does.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Yes, I totally agree with you !

My point is just that necessary means "a needed, sine qua non, condition to functionnate", as in the mathematical term "necessary".

But perhaps I'm just being a non-English speaking scientific/mathematic freak here  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, keep us posted on this topic once you'll have some more info/error messages, I'll try to help as best as I can.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Check your BIOS to make sure you're ACPI setup is proper. If there are no settings for your ACPI under the BIOS, then it is set properly, and you have a kernel issue of some sort. In that case, post your .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I can see there. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dmpogo

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

>  *MaximeG wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> Not necessary but interesting for sure.
> 
> What does it do/tell when it fails ? (error message and stuff)
> ...

 

At what stage is the reboot ?

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Check your BIOS to make sure you're ACPI setup is proper.

 I allready checked this, no settings for ahci.

I can only disable SpeedStep and a PowerDown-Mode of the processor.

 *Quote:*   

> If there are no settings for your ACPI under the BIOS, then it is set properly, and you have a kernel issue of some sort. In that case, post your .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I can see there. 

 Okay, I get this information...

Edit:

 *lspci -n wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a40 (rev 07)
> 
> 00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a41 (rev 07)
> 
> 00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 03)
> ...

 

 *cat /proc/cpuinfo wrote:*   

> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family	: 6
> ...

 

.config: .config file

 *fstab wrote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> 
> # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 
> ...

 Why do you need my fstab?!

Edit:I uncommented the shm-entry!

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> At what stage is the reboot ?

 It occured while booting from the amd64 install cd, 2 steps after unpacking firmware. Because I tried to start without ACPI, I know exactly where it is. The system reboots at the step, where the ACPI features are loaded.

At this moment, i got a 64bit system installed. But now, the system freezes while I'm compiling the kernel (but at a fewer time this wasn't a problem). Im currently trying to compile it with the installcd. 

When this problem happens, I can switch to evry console (Alt-Fx). I can type some text in their command lines. I can press the enter key, but nothing more happens. No halt command, o reboot command... -.-

Edit: COmpiling it via cd worked, i'l gonna try it now...

----------

## Hu

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Why do you need my fstab?!

 pappy is planning to write up a kernel .config for you.  To ensure the resulting kernel can mount your filesystems, he needs to include support for all the filesystems you used.  Asking for fstab, which has the filesystem as one field in the mount line, is easier than asking you to manually enumerate all the filesystems you need supported.  It is also a quick way to check whether someone is using the old IDE drivers or the newer libata drivers, which assign different names to your hard disks.  If you used one and he picked the other, /etc/fstab would be using the wrong names, from the perspective of the new kernel.

----------

## RealBluescreen

That's cool!^^

But I add some Bluetooth myself later? And I got to compile this kernel via livecd, cause at the moment I cannot do anything that takes more then 5 minutes on this system, beacause it freezes...

----------

## Autie

sounds great.

Maybe i can ask Pappy also to bake me a kernel  :Very Happy: 

Wonder what would be different with my curent config  :Smile: 

----------

## RealBluescreen

If I connect or disconnect the AC adapter under a running linux 64bit, the system reboots quietly. This showes again, that ACPI does not work correctly. 

Should I give up this and simply install gentoo 32bit?

----------

## Autie

no, fix it.

You will feel great after you find whats was wrong

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Your .config was a complete mess. I started fresh with one of my seeds. There was so much instability in that kernel, just about anything could make it ill.

Hu is correct. I can't whip up a kernel .config without knowing which file systems you are using. And while I could turn them all on, that would defeat the minimalist nature of my kernel seeds.

Also, yes, you can add bluetooth to the kernel...after we have given you a more stable system. For the moment, let's make sure the ACPI issues are fixed, and move from there.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Since I read that you also had lockup issues, this is as much a troubleshooting tool as anything. If your system stabilizes, then we know it was a bunch of kernel issues. If not, you might have hardware issues. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Autie wrote:*   

> sounds great.
> 
> Maybe i can ask Pappy also to bake me a kernel 
> 
> Wonder what would be different with my curent config 

 

I love setting up kernels. Bring it on! Woohoo!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Autie

Lol, you are weird  :Smile: 

Here it comes:

lspci -n:

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:29e0 (rev 01)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:29e1 (rev 01)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:10bd (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2938 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:2939 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:293c (rev 02)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2940 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2934 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2935 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2936 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:293a (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 92)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2916 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2922 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:2930 (rev 02)

00:1f.6 1180: 8086:2932 (rev 02)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0402 (rev a1)

05:00.0 0604: 8086:032c (rev 09)

05:00.1 0800: 8086:0326 (rev 09)

11:00.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)

11:03.0 0c00: 104c:8023

11:04.0 0101: 1283:8213

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2500.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4986.88

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4986.51

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 2

initial apicid  : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4983.35

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 3

cpu cores       : 4

apicid          : 3

initial apicid  : 3

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 4986.53

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

cat /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/sda1       /boot           ext2            defaults                1 2

/dev/sda5       none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda6       /               ext3            defaults                0 1

/dev/sda7       /home           reiserfs        defaults                0 0

/dev/sda8       /multimedia     reiserfs        defaults                0 0

/dev/sdb1       /backup         ext3            defaults                0 1

/dev/sdb2       /multimedia-backup      reiserfs        defaults        0 1

none            /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Curent kernel config:

curent-config

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Weird, perhaps, but I take my geeking seriously. I didn't start my life reading The How and Why Wonder Book of Things, only to decide to start reading My Pet Goat as an adult. hehehehe. By the way, love your sig! I made my choice a LOOOOONG time ago.

Ok, now that's out of the way, your kernel was a bit on the messy side as well. I started with a fresh seed. I'm just bummed that I can't watch it boot with the new kernel. Quad core...nice. You can build on the base of the seed, but please don't waste that CPU power on CPU scheduling or the like. Open the throttle and let 'er rip!

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Enjoy!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## RealBluescreen

Really thanks for your kernel configuration.

But I got bad news. The ac/battery switch problem still exists. The system reboots quietly. 

Should I add some ext4 support?

dmesg.log after using new kernel: dmesg_new.log

But leastwise it runs and don't freezes any more...

Edit:

I got an error: ..."nvidia.ko" needs unknown symbol (un)register _cpu_notifier

And I got no ethernet. NVIDIA graphic doesn't run.

Should I give up and use 32bit? Maybe I can switch to 64 later... -.-

----------

## Autie

RealBluescreen: you need to set MTRR values in the kernel, i have same thing.

```

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

```

pappy_mcfae: work kinda, only feels a bit slower than before  :Smile: 

Here's the dmesg

Oh, and iptables say something they must not say:

```

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Really thanks for your kernel configuration.
> 
> But I got bad news. The ac/battery switch problem still exists.

 

Enter emerge -av acpi acpid && rc-update add acpid default. Then reboot and retest.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Autie wrote:*   

> pappy_mcfae: work kinda, only feels a bit slower than before 
> 
> Here's the dmesg

 

I didn't see anything strange in the dmesg. All four cores fired up, all the net devices came up, and so on.

As for the iptables trouble, the .config I sent has iptables turned on; ipv4 and ipv6. Try changing those settings to modules and recompiling the kernel. There may be some further tweaks needed. We'll discuss those as they arise.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dmpogo

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I got an error: ..."nvidia.ko" needs unknown symbol (un)register _cpu_notifier
> ...

 

Reinstall nvidia-drivers.   The compile a kernel module, and when the kernel is changed it may needs recompilation

----------

## RealBluescreen

NVIDIA drivers doesn't work, and I got that compile problem again.

System freezes while compiling sth. The processor isn't under load then.

Edit:

It looks like that compile problem only happends with activated MTRR; At the moment I deactivated this, and it works. But as Autie said, I need this for my nvidia-drivers?!

What should I do?

ACPI doesn't run regular under 64bit (Switching AC/battery doesn't work). Under 32bit, evrythings fine.

If I add MTRR to the kernel under 64bit, I cannot compile something,

but I need MTRR to use NVIDIA (by the way, what doesn't works anyway... -.-)

but this notebook is not bad. A good processor for a good price.

I got a week left to revoke this purchase. Is it possible, that this ACPI problem will be fixed in a few months, and use 32bit in the meantime? Or should I by another notebook?

----------

## Hu

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Should I give up and use 32bit? Maybe I can switch to 64 later... -.-

 

Switching to a 64-bit userland requires reinstalling.  Your current problem is almost certainly in the kernel, so using 32-bit would mean a 32-bit kernel.  A 32-bit kernel means a 32-bit userland, so a reinstall would be required when you wanted to switch.

 *Autie wrote:*   

> Oh, and iptables say something they must not say:
> 
> ```
> 
> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
> ...

 

This is a generic error message that something iptables wanted was not available.  Post the output of nl /var/lib/iptables/rules-save so we can examine the rules to find what is missing.  You might want to put that in a new thread, since that is separate from the system stability issues that RealBluescreen is facing.

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> But as Autie said, I need this for my nvidia-drivers?!
> 
> What should I do?

 Stop using the closed nVidia drivers?  :Wink: 

----------

## Autie

Hu:

Iptables problem is ok now. I compiles all iptables-stuff as module, as i did before, and no problem left  :Smile: .

What do you mean with  *Quote:*   

> Stop using the closed nVidia drivers?

 

Should RealBluescreen use the nv-kernel driver instead of nvidia-drivers?

Or are you just joking?  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

 *Autie wrote:*   

> What do you mean with  *Quote:*   Stop using the closed nVidia drivers? 
> 
> Should RealBluescreen use the nv-kernel driver instead of nvidia-drivers?
> 
> Or are you just joking? 

 

I was partially joking.  I do not know if it will help, but the nVidia drivers have had enough problem reports that it is worth a try.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> NVIDIA drivers doesn't work, and I got that compile problem again.
> 
> System freezes while compiling sth. The processor isn't under load then.
> 
> Edit:
> ...

 

It is starting to look like you have a hardware issue. I have ACPI working perfectly on my core2 system running as ~amd64. I have also set up .configs for other x86_64 machines and haven't had these issues come up. My seeds are set to be completely stable, just add devices. The fact that you have such instability speaks of hardware issues.

You could try running as x86 as a means of troubleshooting. If you can't get it to work, then it's time to take the laptop back and find one that will work with Gentoo.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## RealBluescreen

I know that the features are working under 32bit. But if the features won't work under 64bit, I should pass back this notebook.

I hoped only that you could make me hope, that this is a problem, that could be fixed later. But if that isn't possible, I need to bring it back.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If all things work in x86, then there is a further issue with your 64 bit install. Before going x86, maybe retry the x86_64 install from scratch. If not, then you'll have a fast x86 machine.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dmpogo

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> I know that the features are working under 32bit. But if the features won't work under 64bit, I should pass back this notebook.
> 
> I hoped only that you could make me hope, that this is a problem, that could be fixed later. But if that isn't possible, I need to bring it back.

 

I could imagine that somebody did not bother to write proper ACPI tables for your laptop that would work with 64-bit. Was it shipped with 32-bit Windows ?

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> I could imagine that somebody did not bother to write proper ACPI tables for your laptop that would work with 64-bit. 

 ^^

 *Quote:*   

> Was it shipped with 32-bit Windows ?

 Jop. But it doesn't get clear to me, why they sell notebooks with 4 GB and a 32bit os...

----------

## dmpogo

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   I could imagine that somebody did not bother to write proper ACPI tables for your laptop that would work with 64-bit.  ^^
> 
>  *Quote:*   Was it shipped with 32-bit Windows ? Jop. But it doesn't get clear to me, why they sell notebooks with 4 GB and a 32bit os...

 

Up to 4Gb its OK.

----------

## RealBluescreen

I revoked the noebook-buy.

----------

